# Como manejar el puerto con visual basic



## julio cesar

1) Tema del proyecto: aviso luminoso con matrices de leds

2) Descripción del proyecto: La verdad, soy nuevo en el foro y hasta como bien la idea de participar en esto, asi de que agradezco la ayuda prestada,

3) En programacion aplicada (materia de septimo) propuse como proyecto 
final realizar un tablero electronico con matrices de leds, por ahora estoy intentando realizarlo con el puerto paralelo y tengo el conocimiento, pero se me acabaron los puerto (datos y control) y necesito mas puertos (serie) para multiplexar mas matrices, he visto que todo se solucionaria con el mismo puerto paralelo pero usando registros de desplazamiento, pero no se¡¡¡¡, ud me ayudaran, por ahora llevo dos matrices de 8x8 pero no entiendo muy bien el principio de funcionamiento, todo esto debo desarrollarlo en visual basic 6.0

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: por ahora soy tecnologo en electronica y estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica e ingenieria de sistemas


5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic (basico), Assembler (basico), c (basico), java(basico9 

6) Nivel académico: Universitaria, etc.

Agradezco nuevamente la ayuda que me puedan dar


----------



## maunix

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> 1) Tema del proyecto: aviso luminoso con matrices de leds
> 
> 2) Descripción del proyecto: La verdad, soy nuevo en el foro y hasta como bien la idea de participar en esto, asi de que agradezco la ayuda prestada,
> 
> 3) En programacion aplicada (materia de septimo) propuse como proyecto
> final realizar un tablero electronico con matrices de leds, por ahora estoy intentando realizarlo con el puerto paralelo y tengo el conocimiento, pero se me acabaron los puerto (datos y control) y necesito mas puertos (serie) para multiplexar mas matrices, he visto que todo se solucionaria con el mismo puerto paralelo pero usando registros de desplazamiento, pero no se¡¡¡¡, ud me ayudaran, por ahora llevo dos matrices de 8x8 pero no entiendo muy bien el principio de funcionamiento, todo esto debo desarrollarlo en visual basic 6.0
> 
> 4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: por ahora soy tecnologo en electronica y estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica e ingenieria de sistemas
> 
> 
> 5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic (basico), Assembler (basico), c (basico), java(basico9
> 
> 6) Nivel académico: Universitaria, etc.
> 
> Agradezco nuevamente la ayuda que me puedan dar



Tu quieres desarrollar el proyecto solo desde el lado de la PC? o también piensas programar un microcontrolador?


----------



## Marcelo

Juli Cesar, yo también me hice la misma pregunta que Magio.

¿Por qué no te haces un buen diagrama de bloques y lo subes?

de esa forma podriamos aconsejarte mejor.  Si tienes un esquemático de tu circuito, mejor. 

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu

Interesante. Mira este sencillo control de potencia para expandir el LPT a 4 puertos utilizando simples latch octales. Para controlar cada uno, utilizas el pin 11 (Latch Enable). Quizas te oriente en la parte electrónica. En cuanto a trabajar con registros de desplazamiento, en que lenguajes programas?


----------



## julio cesar

todo bien marcelo.....

voy a realizar un diagrma de bloque y te lo envio


----------



## julio cesar

gracias MaMu...

yo creo que la solucion va por el lado que tu propones,la cosa es que la imagen que me llego no es muy clara, quiero saber si el diagrama que me enviaste es para el puerto paralelo. en cuanto a los lenguajes que manejo estos son:Visual Basic (basico), Assembler (basico), c (basico), java(basico). te agradezco en realidad si me colaboras....gracias


----------



## MaMu

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> gracias MaMu...
> 
> yo creo que la solucion va por el lado que tu propones,la cosa es que la imagen que me llego no es muy clara, quiero saber si el diagrama que me enviaste es para el puerto paralelo. en cuanto a los lenguajes que manejo estos son:Visual Basic (basico), Assembler (basico), c (basico), java(basico). te agradezco en realidad si me colaboras....gracias



Efectivamente es para el puerto paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## julio cesar

Hola amigos.....

Este es un diagrama en bloques del sistema que estoy desarrollando, hay que resaltar que cada fila de cada matriz está unida con la misma de la otro matriz (ej: la fila 1 de matriz 1 esta unida con la fila 1 de la matriz 2).

lo que hago primero es habilitar la columna en la que quiero imprimir (por el puerto de control) y luego envio los datos (por el puerto de datos), por ahora lo que llevo es el efecto de corrimiento de solo una letra, entonces mis preguntas son las siguientes:

* Con 4 bits sólo puedo contar hasta 16 ( de 0 a 15) y multiplexar las 16 columnas de las dos matrices, pero necesito colocar 2 mas (en total 4 matrices), entonces como lo puedo hacer si yá tengo ocupado todo el puerto de control y el de datos tambien sabiendo que cada matriz es de 8x8?

* Nó se como carajos llevar el contenido de una textbox (caracteres) de visual basic 6.0 a un vector (en cada posicion un caracter) pues he buscado información y nada... por eso es que solo he podido publicar una letra.

* Ahora, como solo he podido publicar una letra estoy realizando el programa en forma secuencial, pero quisiera que me ayudaran opinando como se realiza el efecto de desplazamiento de un mensaje cuando la información a publicar ya este en un vector?....

" la verdad no quiero usar registros de desplazamiento....."

  pero si toca...que mas da..

muchas gracias de antemano por sus valiosas sugerencias


----------



## julio cesar

mamu... por que no me haces un fa... regaleme la foto que me enviaste pero comprimida, para poderla descargar con mayor calidad, y de paso me envias una breve descripcion del funcionamiento del circuito, es muy posible que sea tu idea la solucion para implementarla......gracias


----------



## MaMu

Aqui tienes el circuito. El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, utilizas cada latch de forma independiente, habilitándolo o no, desde cada uno de los Pin Nº 11 (Latch Enable).

Saludos.


----------



## amiel

Hola, es la primera vez que entro en este foro.
Necesito un poco de ayuda. Estoy en 5to año de Ing. en Sistemas y estoy haciendo una tesis.
La cuestion es que tengo que utilizar el puerto paralelo para manejar ciertos dispositivos. Como sabran no me alcanza con un solo puerto, por lo que me aconsejaron que tengo que multiplexar. 
En fin, se lo que significa pero no se mucho como hacerlo.
Por favor si alguien me puede explicar de alguna forma se lo agradeceria mucho.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## zonic

Utiliza el integrado PIP 8255 es una interfaz periferica programable es de bajo costo y te permite obtener 24 lineas de E/S de datos del puerto paralelo ,Multiplexando los ocho que este tiene. para poder gestionar el puerto mediante una aplicacion de VB


Suerte


----------



## yack

hola que tal sabn o estoy construyendo un proyecto de un brazo cartesiano y moverlo con un PIC que puede ser desde un 84a hasta un 18f4550, pero me entro la curiosidad de controlarlo con la PC entonces investigue y un programa visula, interactivo y llamativo fue Visual Basic pero solo consegui la version 6.0 ya logre mandar señales por el puerto paralelo (numeracion binaria que reconocera el PIC) hice tambien ya el programa para el PIC donde hago lo siguiente:
si recive un valor 00000001 por el puerto A me mueve ya fisicamente el brazo, si recive un 0000 0010 realiza otra funcion y asi sucesivamente ambos circuitos separados funcionan bien pero el problema que tengo o que me paso fue que cuando los uno (los cables que salen del puerto paralelo los conecto al puerto A del PIC) no funciona correctamente el programa del PIC. al micro lo alimento con 5 volts de una fuente de computadora (de ahi tomo el negativo y el positivo de 5) y de la compu del puerto paralelo solo tomo los cables del 2 al 9 de un DB25 pero no la tierra de la PC, podrian ayudarme para saber porque puede fallar


----------

